# Pax told me he would tip me



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

If he could figure out how to tip me in the app........... I thought cash works too.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Did he figure it out?


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Featured thread please.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Did he figure it out?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone told you they would tip in the app and they didn't? Man, what's this job coming to...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm on the edge of my seat, DID HE FIGURE IT OUT???? 

Some security guard said he would tip me, but never did though the app. Then some college girls who said they would tip me through the app I kind of figured they were joking. Turns out they tipped me $10. I was very happy to say the least that I gave them 5 stars without knowing if they would.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Did he figure it out?

I won't be able to sleep tonite if you don't tell me.
Personally, I find it difficult to believe that a pax would lie.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Click here to see what happened next! It will shock you!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

No offense to anyone, but it is tricky to tip through the apps.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

They always say they’ll tip you. I call shenanigans


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

June132017 said:


> No offense to anyone, but it is tricky to tip through the apps.


Yeah. You have to rate, tap an amount and tap to confirm...


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

June132017 said:


> No offense to anyone, but it is tricky to tip through the apps.


I did not find it tricky at all. It's only tricky if you don't really want to rate and tip.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> I did not find it tricky at all. It's only tricky if you don't really want to rate and tip.


lmao


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

June132017 said:


> No offense to anyone, but it is tricky to tip through the apps.


If they can figure out how to ping an Uber for a ride, they can surely figure out how to tip in the App. Cheapskate, tightwad etc.......


----------



## Alma Meson (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes you have to rate first


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

June132017 said:


> No offense to anyone, but it is tricky to tip through the apps.


I didn't take offense ... because I didn't write the ap. But, it's not hard to figure out.


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

I had a pax the other day who wouldn't leave the car until he figured out how to tip me, he had already rated me. I am unfamiliar with the pax app. I told him it really didn't matter ( I had another pax waiting for me to pick them up) he ended up figuring it out and I got a decent $10 tip from him.


----------



## FTLIMITED (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow, I guess some are so dense, you wonder how they get along in life. It is so damn easy, I took two Ubers when my car was out with repairs and I found it so easy to tip in the Passenger App. It basically asks you, how was you ride with 'X' and would you like to add a tip amount to your payment and then it gives some suggestions based on the cost of the ride. You can even give a custom amount if you don't like those recommended by the app. Stupidly easy!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

At one point in my life I used to believe in the tooth fairy.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I automatically rate those that say "they are going to tip me through the app," which is usually a lie. But if they are nice during the trip, then I'll rate them two stars.

I hate wallet teasers!


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

No never got squat


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

twnFM said:


> No never got squat


I am appalled


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

he'll tip you. don't worry. you'll have to have a little bit of faith, man. geez...


----------

